# Next Stop Hell!



## thecoopes (Nov 20, 2005)

Good evening dear friends.

Where do you all see this world heading over the next 5 to 15 years?

My question is sparked by the ever increasing destabilisation of countries around the world by the growing excesses of Islam.

In Western Europe many governments have found they have un caged a tiger in allowing Muslims so much freedom.
Here in Britain our government falls over itself to suck up to Islam.

This from a resent news story:
The press were calling it a race attack by a white man on an innocent Asian man, but in reality the murderer was an Albanian, Muslim immigrant. 

The thug was jailed for life for beating an Asian businessman to death because he was with a group of white friends.

Albanian Marjan Semaj, 22, was in a gang of other Albanian Muslims who hit Kalvinder Singh, 31, with a stick and a bottle and stamped on his head.

*White {censored}s*
The attack happened after another Albanian man in the group called Mr Singh’s friends “white {censored}s” in a takeaway. The fact that the group were using racist taunts against the British whites in the group made no difference to the media, who then reported that this was a racist attack by a white man against an innocent Sikh! The thug left, but returned and attacked father-of-two Mr Singh, of New Moston, Greater Manchester, and his white friends. One other person in the group, a white male also suffered a fractured skull, Manchester Crown Court heard. 

So a Sikh gets killed by a Muslim racist and in the brave new world of Islamic Britain the authorities play down the Islamic content.
This is just the tip of the iceberg, over the past 2 years upwards of ten people have been murdered by Muslims in brutal racist attacks and yet very little press coverage is seen.

Add to this the overt agenda of Muslims to Islamify all countries either through the word or the bomb and as I see it we are all going to hell.

It will not be long, maybe within 5 years that Muslims will succeed in destroying a Western city with a nuclear device! What then?

What do you, as Sikh’s believe is our future?

Kind regards

John


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 21, 2005)

Gurfateh

Therte Das gives the solution.

Main power of these guys is abilty to multiply fast due to exponantial reproduction.

They may outnumber Hindus,Sikhs or Native Britshers or Europians as they will have 3 wives and further more 6 childeren from these 3 so making it 18 which will further multiply and utnumber the natives.

Das has beeen saying and orthodox Sikhs and Hindus have agreed and Church of scotland also supppporsts the same.

Have as much child as non Muslim can have even by polygamy.

Brithers must know that often they do not marry or do not make family or Homosexuals or live in togather do not have child.

In Muslims even Homosexual contribute to rise in number for thier faith by having children by hetrosexual marrige.

If native in Britain have to survive and not be outnumbered as Bazyntines were in Contitsniople by Turks and it was made Istambul.

Then be it Hindu or Sikhs or Chrsitian all should have 5 to 6 of thier children when they come to park on saturday or sunday and not thier pet dog or cat.

Similar views are made by British Heathen associations also.


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 22, 2005)

why muslims make a private incidence a public issue ...

Some few years back in a small town , a speeding jeep run over a muslim guy , and that incident became a public issue ..

ANd the muslims used the phsychological techniques like , racism and other fundas , and a riot broke up .

There is also one thing about them that they believe in SUNNA meaning  Shunnya or Space and worshippers are called Sunni's (in one of their book Islam for Beginners), but they cut their portion of their {censored} to become sunni's.

What these muddleheaded people do is nothing but crazininess or madness.

They do everything opposite , If somehow they can control their ALLAH , they might even try to eat and drink from the back and ease out from the front.


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 23, 2005)

As far as bringing dogs and cats to the park , I think DAS should preach this to the women , who have KEERA (Insect) of being Independent , But don't want children , but love dogs and cats instead.

This KEERA of being Independent is leading to the phenoma of being homosexual or lesbian.

But they fail or recognize that there is one more thing ie INTERDEPENDENT which is beyond Independent. :{;o:


----------



## LAKHBIR (Nov 30, 2005)

tHE BRITISH GOVERNMENT IS GIVING TO MUCH POWER TO MUSLIMS IN BRITAIN WHICH WIL PROVE TO BE DANGEROUS IN THE LONG RUN FOR BRITISH CULTURE/TRADITIONS SUCH AS TOLERANCE. THERE RE ALOT OF RACISTS CRIMES COMMITED BY MUSLIM YOUTH AGAINST SIKHS AND ENGLISH LADS ON THE BASIS OF THEIR FAITH AND RACE AND NO ONE SEEMS TO CARE. PEOPLE SHOULD'T HIDE THIS FACT THAT THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH MUSLIMS DISCRIMINATING AGAINST SIKHS/WHITES/ BLACKS WHO ARE NOT MUSLIM OTHERWISE NOTHING IS GOING TO GET DONE


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 30, 2005)

Unless and Untill , the people stop being cowards , nothing could be done of muslims.

If one part of the people raises the voice against muslims then the other part makes them their "DAMADS".

The non muslims engage themselves in the tug of war , one against and the other in favor of .

Unless and Until people leave their cowardice , nothing can be done.


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 30, 2005)

If muslims are running after getting Jannat , the non muslims are running after MUKTI.

And  for the reward of MUKTI , People believe that if they raise voice against muslims it will be a great SIN.

Every one wants to go to HEAVEN . So , muslims have taken charge to send every one into the heaven.


----------



## halidarahman (Nov 30, 2005)

*Next Stop Hell*

Hi, 
 Generalizing all Muslims to be murderers, racist, fanatics etc, is a bit too much. Not all muslims are fanatics and therefore targeting every muslim is wrong. Islam is a hard faith to follow and it has it problems. I cannot believe the hatred  that I read in this article. First of all rise above your self and take a good look at politics and figure out who is responsible for igniting hatred amongst races and  religions.

For me I find Sikism a beautiful religion. There is much to learn and understand, yet any organized religion has it's many flaws.

Ignorance breeds contempt, so these racial killings are being done by people who has been fed wrong ideas about religions. In the New World order, do you think any secular religion has a chance?


----------



## thecoopes (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Next Stop Hell*



			
				halidarahman said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Generalizing all Muslims to be murderers, racist, fanatics etc, is a bit too much. Not all muslims are fanatics and therefore targeting every muslim is wrong. Islam is a hard faith to follow and it has it problems. I cannot believe the hatred that I read in this article. First of all rise above your self and take a good look at politics and figure out who is responsible for igniting hatred amongst races and religions.
> 
> For me I find Sikism a beautiful religion. There is much to learn and understand, yet any organized religion has it's many flaws.
> ...


 
Please read again the opening post.
It neither said all Muslims are murderers or evil or any other extreme.

However it would be a short sighted individual who has not been able to see the direct link between the growing destabilization around the world and the growth of Islam.

Islam has a disproportionate impact on every Western society in which it has been allowed to develop.

Intolerant, self righteous, elitist, and uncompromising are just a few of the traits of Islam.

Their own countries are medieval and feudal and the sad thing is they wish to turn those lands to which they have emigrated into carbon copies of the backward places they fled from.

They are little different than the Borg collective.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 2, 2005)

Gurfateh

Salam Brother Rahman,

Das agreees to the fact that all Muslims are not fanatics.
As you see in Bangladesh there are many Muslims who are fighting fantics to rotect thier Hindu,Budhist and Chrsitian neighbourhs.

Yet the way we in Sikhs are able to curtails fanatics among ourselves or the way it is done in Hindus or Say Chrsitians same is yet to hapen with Muslims Brethrens.

So far intellectuals in Muslim soicty have not been able to keep fantics at bay.

Say in Pakstan they spend a lot of mony to creat trouble in India,they are intelectuals they must instead be speinding it to educate the masses who are fodder for terroists.

In the outsiders fanatic represent the face of Islam and not the modrates and so far modrates are not liked by Muslim masses due to lack of education which fantics will never let masses have.It is a vicious cirecle.Das has personal view that fantics have no knowledge of Islam at all nor they have faith in Allah so insecurity complex.

Best way to defeat them is that modrates must join hands with rest of the world to remove fantics.There they may have to remove the reservatins to act against thier own creed,the Fantics as fanatics are rather anti creed or Ummat and thier policies one day can lead them to whole world getting united against Islam,which will be ironical as Islam is faith for the welfare of world and few fools must not highjkjack it.

forgive iif Banda or das has said wrong.


----------

